# Sirius XM and Amazon Echo/Google Minis



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Just a heads up that with a Sirius XM vehicle subscription you can download the XM app to a cellphone or Amazon Echo or Google Mini.

You get all the normal features of these devices, plus you can use it as a Sirius XM satellite radio via your wifi connection.

Personally, we have both types of devices and I much prefer the Amazon Echo with a screen. It shows news, video, pictures, internet and connects instantly.


----------

